# Newbie: staining my Cherry Wood kitchen cabinets Navy Blue



## diymom68 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi--Need Advice

I've done several home projects and furniture updates including staining my red oak baseboards to match my floors. I'm stuck! I want to to stain my cabinets but am running into issues finding the right product. I found the right color in a water based but have been told a oil base for the cherry wood is better to work with. I want dark navy but to also have the grain showing. 

I wanted to use a stain that was fairly easy to work with as I am basically a beginner. I just bought a wiping stain from Benjamin Moore and jumped in starting my project. It seemed to be coming along after a coat or two, but I wanted it darker blue overall and the third coat looks blotchy and the color isn't darkening as much as I'd like it to. 

HELP!

I did not sand as the cabinets just came from my cabinet maker.

thank you in advance for any advice


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, DIY Mom! When you get a chance go ahead and complete your profile with your first name - we're a pretty friendly bunch here and most of don't bite. :wink:

I personally like water based dyes but now that you have the wiping stain on that's out. Did you give adequate drying time between stain coats?

David


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would use this dye stain. As dark as you are wanting you probably would need to mix it with some black. It works a lot better if sprayed. http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/catalog_browse.asp?ictNbr=178


----------



## diymom68 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi David,

Thank you, i'm new to this. 

I am not totally against using the water based. I was just told I'd have more control with the wipe on. It's a Masters so i'm not totally sure it's not a hybrid oil or true oil. 

I was worried about dripping and directional changes (like swipe lines).


Thank you, deb


----------

